
New Online Auction Site Tries to Take Advantage of eBay Vulnerability - gibsonf1
http://www.foxbusiness.com/story/markets/innovation/new-online-auction-site-tries-advantage-ebay-vulnerability/
======
gaika
They are aiming too low. Internet auctions are all or nothing game. There are
network effects, free alternatives, established players, all playing against
them, what are they thinking?

